# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  dual booting

## valmir.krs

a e shpjegon noj kush se si te bej dual booting, kam windows XP
por dua ta perdor edhe ubuntun 10.10 mirpo sjam shum i sigurt se si te bej dual boot e te me funksionoj si duhet.

flm.

----------


## fatmir_q

me ta shpjegu eshte pak e gjat te jap nje link edhe hidhi 1 sy mjafton te kesh kujdes kur te zgjedhesh hdd per ta instalu. ose mund ta instalosh edhe si pc virtuale duke perdorur vmware.
http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/10/installing-ubuntu-maverick-meerkat-1010.html

----------


## The Godfather.

Mos e fik kompjuterin.
Fut CD-n e Ubuntu, dhe tek dritarja qe hapet shtyp *Install inside Windows*

*Rrespekt,
TheG.*

----------


## Lover

Hi Valmir. Nese ti ke ubuntu 10.10 atehere nuk ke pse te shqetesohesh. Vete formati permban opsionet e nevojshem qe ta instalosh ubuntun si OS te dyte, e vetmja gje qe ti manualisht do perzgjedhesh eshte copetimi i hardiskut per ubunu. Nese ke hardisk te madh mjaton te krijosh partition vetm per ubuntun.
Vete ubuntu pas instalimit te sistemit te krijon nje GNU Grub ku te paraqiten te dy sistemet operative.
Une e kam instaluar pa shume probleme.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## valmir.krs

falemnderit shume do ta provoj edhe pse hdd se kam me aq kapacitet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MicroWorld

ose ose merre PartitionMagic dhe BootMagic dhe problemi do te zgjedhet shume thjeshte !

----------

